# paint job finish imput please



## silvertonebetty (Jun 7, 2013)

What do you think of my paint job i know i have a few spots to touch up but basicly its done


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks good Silvertone, What brand of paint did you use?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jun 7, 2013)

I used

fd 8oz toreador $11.69 ( ford red)
No name lacqur golss black $9.99
Bought at canadian tire under automotive paints


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

The only one like it on the block.


----------

